# Windows 7 Blue screen



## Ryan Stephens

I keep having this blue screen error and it has been going on for a while and I can not see how to fix it. It might be a driver problem as I get the problem when resuming from sleep mode. There is a conflict between my ipod touch and my memory stick which afffecting resuming from sleep acording windows.  I don't think it is a hardware problem as I have dual boot windows 7 and xp and it does not do it on windows XP but only with windows 7

some information

Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID:	2057

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
022011-33384-01.dmp
sysdata.xml

 View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	19
BCP1:	00000020
BCP2:	84E0D000
BCP3:	84E0D300
BCP4:	08600000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1


thanks


----------



## wolfeking

john will be along shortly to help with the BSOD error. 

As for that screenshot, it is basically saying that your computer will boot faster if you disconnect the iPod and flash drives when booting. 

I would not do a system restore though. BSODs can be hardware caused. restoring the system won't fix that.


----------



## johnb35

Lets see if we get any specific details from Bluescreenview.

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

Sorry for the late reply I have reinstalled windows and it is running fine but I have had one BSOD since the reinstall I shall download it anyways and see what it is is but it seems to be when resuming from sleep but it does it less often since the windows reinstall.
Thanks and sorry for late reply


----------



## Ryan Stephens

==================================================
Dump File         : 010212-31090-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 02/01/2012 17:22:43
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 0x00000020
Parameter 2       : 0x84a0d000
Parameter 3       : 0x84a0d300
Parameter 4       : 0x08600000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+120c6b
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17713 (win7sp1_gdr.111025-1505)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+120c6b
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+222879
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+22261e
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+78d40
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\010212-31090-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 2
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 143,632
==================================================

It seems ntkrnlpa.exe that caused the BSOD the file is found in the system32 folder but after the reinstall of windows 7 it has only done it 
once. Reading online the fix is a windows hotfix so I have requested for a windows hotfix and I shall try that and report if that works.


----------



## johnb35

It might also help to run memtest to test your memory.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

Ok thanks I shall try that and post my results.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

The first thing I would do is to open computer case and make sure that all the RAM chips are sticked in their slots properly.

If they are,then test your RAM memory with let's say...MemTest and let it run for few hours at least.If it finds 1 or more errors then you must replace your RAM chips.

Tһе blue screen error such аѕ tһе Bad_Pool_Header error which I saw in your LOG іѕ a system  error tһаt happens wһеח Windows detects ѕοmе serious аחԁ irreversible  malfunction.Tһе entire operating system shuts down аחԁ system error  information іѕ tһеח ԁіѕрƖауеԁ fοr уου οח a blue screen,therefore tһе  term "blue screen οf death".Mοѕt οf tһе time іt іѕ merely a glitch іח  tһе system аחԁ a soft reboot οf уουr machine clears іt up…..іf уου′re  lucky lol.Blue screen errors саח bе caused bу a hardware drive,software  application οr registry entry.Hοwеνеr іח mοѕt cases tһе cause behind a  blue screen error іѕ a corrupt Windows Registry.Tһе Windows Registry іѕ tһе engine οf tһе Windows operating system.Without іt Windows OS wουƖԁ חοt bе аbƖе tο rυח.Tһе registry tells уουr  operating system һοw tο perform properly аחԁ holds аƖƖ tһе data  חесcеѕѕаrу tο ԁο ѕο.Eνеrу software program аחԁ hardware οח уουr PC һаѕ  tһе capability tο add,delete οr overwrite the registry data.
Over time errors аחԁ corrupt entries clog up уουr entire Windows  Registry, resulting іח ѕƖοw computer performance,blue screen errors οr  οtһеr error messages.
So the best thing you can do is to keep your registry clean.I recommend you to try Eusing Free Registry Cleaner to clean your registry.Once you did that,simply restart the computer and see if BSOD continues.

Also be sure that you do not use some bad software or have added some bad hardware as that can be cause in most cases.




Cheers!


----------



## Ryan Stephens

Thanks i have ran a memtest but will again as only 1 pass 10 min which is not engough but i was in a rush. I am not sure aboat registry cleaners as i have not ever trusted them as i belive they do more harm good but if that is the solution i am willing to try it as these bluescreen are very annoying. I do not think it is a hardware problem as i have windows 7 on dual boot with windows xp. Windows xp does not bluescreen but windows 7 does. Thanks for the help


----------



## Ryan Stephens

Sorry for the late reply been really busy. Thank's S.T.A.R.S. and johnb35 you seem to have fixed the problem.
memtest results
Time= 7 hours 5minutes
Errors=0

windows Registry results:
I ran cccleaner and Eusing Registry cleaner.
406 reg errors found.

I cleaned the registry and it is fine now thanks guys.


----------

